# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Annotation : Callout

## bob456

Bonjour,

tant dbutant avec objective-c, je ne comprends pas trop comment fonctionne les diffrentes vues.

Grce  calloutAccessoryControlTapped, j'arrive  envoyer des informations grce  un bouton situs sur des annotation d'une MapView.

CEPENDANT : Je ne sais pas comment grer cette vue. J'affiche des donnes dessus en les crant directement depuis le "viewdidload" mais j'ai trop de texte  afficher et impossible de mettre en place un Scrollview :



```

```

Je n'ai rien dans le .h (en rapport avec le scollview)
Pouvez vous m'aider ? Merci

----------


## bob456

petit up  ::):

----------


## bob456

Encore un up.

Vous voulez quoi comme informations supplmentaires ?

----------


## Phago

> CEPENDANT : Je ne sais pas comment grer cette vue. J'affiche des donnes dessus en les crant directement depuis le "viewdidload" mais j'ai trop de texte  afficher et impossible de mettre en place un Scrollview :


J'avoue que j'ai a peu prs rien compris au message. En gros tu n'arrive pas  afficher une scrollview c'est a ? De mmoire je ne suis pas sur de ce que j'avance, mais tu as essay de dporter ton bout de code dans viewDidApear ?


```

```

Je dois avouer que c'est une de mes pires galres en objective-c, dans le viewDidLoad ton arbre de vue n'est pas encore cr et du coup les self.view.xxx peut tre nil (ou 0)
L'inconvnient de mettre a dans viewDidAppear c'est que c'est appel  chaque fois que tu affiche ta vue donc il te faut une "protection" pour pas afficher 30 fois ta scrollview l'une par dessus l'autre

----------


## bob456

Bonjour,

En effet, je voudrais simplement pouvoir scroller une vue...
Je crer plein de labelle les un  la suite de l'autre et arriv  un moment il dpasse la taille de l'cran. J'aimerais pouvoir scroller pour afficher le reste des informations. Cependant avec le code que j'ai donn, cela ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## foetus

> Je dois avouer que c'est une de mes pires galres en objective-c, dans le viewDidLoad ton arbre de vue n'est pas encore cr et du coup les self.view.xxx peut tre nil (ou 0)
> L'inconvnient de mettre a dans viewDidAppear c'est que c'est appel  chaque fois que tu affiche ta vue donc il te faut une "protection" pour pas afficher 30 fois ta scrollview l'une par dessus l'autre


En effet c'est le problme.

J'ai regard vite fait sur Internet si on pouvait mettre une "_scroll view_" avec une "_map view_" parce que, par exemple, avec une "_web view_" ce n'est pas possible (et dans un sens c'est logique)

Et j'ai vu un post  qui disait que c'tait possible mais qu'il fallait bien grer sa hirarchie de vue. Donc aucune rponse ne peut tre donne





> In case it helps anyone,
> Adding a MKMapView to a UIScrollView should work as expected. In my situation, it wasn't working because my view hierarchy was setup incorrectly.
> 
> If you're having problems look at how you are adding sub views (ie [self.view addSubview:mapView]. Make sure the MKMapView is properly in the UIScrollView's hierarchy.
> 
> Also, I really like revealapp.com to inspecting the view hierarchy (and no I'm not associated with them

----------


## bob456

Donc selon votre avis, il faudrait faire quoi ?
Balancer les donner dans une DetailView avec un segue ?

----------


## Phago

Ah ok j'avais mal compris, ta scrollview s'affiche bien (en jaune si j'ai bien vu), mais il y a un conflit au niveau du scrolling entre la mapView et la scrollView ?
Sinon de base une mapView c'est dj scrollable de base, pourquoi avoir une scrollview par dessus ?

----------


## bob456

Enfaite, 

Lorsque je clique sur une annotation sur la carte cela me crer une vue qui crer des label en fonctions des informations donnes.
Le problme c'est que le Scrollview ne fonctionne pas. Je ne peux pas cliquer sur mon cran et descendre alors que je ne vois pas la suite des informations (label coup, puis la moiti sont impossible  visionner).

J'ai repris le code de quelqu'un qui , je pense, crer une vue pour ensuite insrer les label. Cependant je pense remanier le code pour envoyer les informations de l'annotation choisi sur une Vue grce  un Segue. Cette vue sera charger d'afficher les informations.

----------


## LeBzul

Salut,
Est ce que tu as essay de mettre le code crant les labels et la scrollview autre part ? 
Essaye peut tre de commencer plus simplement, en mettant par exemple tout se code dans un autre viewController avec uniquement cela, et donc sans map par exemple. 
Ca te permettra peut tre de mieux identifier ton soucis; Est ce que la scrollview ne fonctionne pas  cause de la map (et des gestions des priorits) ou  cause d'un autre soucis...

----------


## bob456

C'est bon j'ai trouv !
Je suis un attard complet... J'ajoutais tout les lments  Self.view.... au lieu de mon ScollView....

DU coup la solution :



```
[mon_scoll_view addSubView:mon_label]
```

----------

